# Site bugs. List them here.



## edux10 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I just saw that the site got a facelift. 

There are some bugs that i noticed. Anyone else see any?

The one thing I know is that I changed the template to the new one and cannot change to the old one now.

It also says close thread and the bottom of posts and this link dont work.

Also the new icons at the top don't link to anything.


----------



## edux10 (Nov 4, 2008)

The growFAQ looks kind of messed up now too.


----------



## edux10 (Nov 4, 2008)

should be able to click on the rollitup.org logo to go to the main page.


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 4, 2008)

using peroxide will get rid of those bugs man


----------



## tnrtinr (Nov 4, 2008)

Search never works


----------



## shoottokill (Nov 4, 2008)

Very interesting info on this post... Love reading about bugs...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 4, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Well, I just saw that the site got a facelift.
> 
> There are some bugs that i noticed. Anyone else see any?
> 
> ...


 
look in your setup/settings... somewhere in there you can change it... the option was just moved to a new spot... did the same thing the other night and completly freaked out... i like blzn 07.... best template ever on here...


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 4, 2008)

This should be in Support, shouldn't it?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 4, 2008)

tnrtinr said:


> Search never works


 
rollitup is working on it... you can still search tags, just not threads.... i get farther with tags anyway...


----------



## BigPapa88 (Nov 4, 2008)

am i the only one that gets an hour glass when i move my cursor over attatched pictures and some wont enlarge when i click on them. not sure if its the site or just my computer.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 4, 2008)

No, you're not the only one (although mine's not an hourglass, it's a spinner). Gogrow I think told me to try triple-clicking on them, and that works.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 4, 2008)

tnrtinr said:


> Search never works


what would i search 'never works for' ?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 4, 2008)

*My opening page has the pic's superimposed on the forum posts at the top....*


----------



## gogrow (Nov 4, 2008)

BigPapa88 said:


> am i the only one that gets an hour glass when i move my cursor over attatched pictures and some wont enlarge when i click on them. not sure if its the site or just my computer.


 
happened last year too; like sea said, triple click; works fine.... im sure that will be back to normal quick....


----------



## data (Nov 4, 2008)

RIU gave me a rash.
=x


----------



## edux10 (Nov 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> No, you're not the only one (although mine's not an hourglass, it's a spinner). Gogrow I think told me to try triple-clicking on them, and that works.


 I thought that it was my computer aswell. Weird


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 4, 2008)

dannyking said:


> what would i search 'never works for' ?


(giggle)


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 8, 2008)

The attachments is conflicting with another plugin we have and are programming around it, it is best to stay on blazin07 now until we can work the bugs out of the new one. For the guys that are using rollitup08 and reporting bugs thank you for this it really does help us out.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 8, 2008)

rollitup said:


> The attachments is conflicting with another plugin we have and are programming around it, it is best to stay on blazin07 now until we can work the bugs out of the new one. For the guys that are using rollitup08 and reporting bugs thank you for this it really does help us out.


 
thanks for the reply rolli


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just left my skin set to forum default this whole time.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I've just left my skin set to forum default this whole time.


 
fancy gray is sweet.... blzn07 with a twist


----------



## shoottokill (Nov 10, 2008)

I can not change my profile picture...


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright guys what do you think about the updates, I will be switching it to default here... I am not to impressed with the amount of white on the site atm, going to look @ changing it


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

there is alot of white on the 08 version... i like the new pic/attachment system.. just took me a minute to get used to... keep it rollin rolli


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 18, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys what do you think about the updates, I will be switching it to default here... I am not to impressed with the amount of white on the site atm, going to look @ changing it


I finally discovered that, previous to this morning, simply holding my mouse over the attached pix would open them up, darkening my browser into the background. Once discovered, the Maiden thought that was pretty God damned cool.

Other than that, I don't know, only been on about 10 mins. or so.

Gogrow, I fucking LOVE that scoot! Sweet paint on her! Sometimes I wish my body could still fold up well enough to ride one of those, just for a little fun.

I'm still on default skin, as I really prefer to keep my monitor on the dark side, so I use dark/black skins wherever I can.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I finally discovered that, previous to this morning, simply holding my mouse over the attached pix would open them up, darkening my browser into the background. Once discovered, the Maiden thought that was pretty God damned cool.
> 
> Other than that, I don't know, only been on about 10 mins. or so.
> 
> ...


 
you know what it is???


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't make it out, but that's one seriously BIG-ASS exhaust pipe ya got there. Ain't no two-up on her, either, is there? I'm DYING to know.

Start with her cc's or displacement, wouldya? Then tell me how many ponies she pushes.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I can't make it out, but that's one seriously BIG-ASS exhaust pipe ya got there. Ain't no two-up on her, either, is there? I'm DYING to know.
> 
> Start with her cc's or displacement, wouldya? Then tell me how many ponies she pushes.


 
no cc's... its a turbine (helicopter) thats MTT's 08 model "streetfighter" which come standard with 420hp turbine engine... and its a 2speed auto... here's a link to their website... made right here in louisiana... but i doubt i'll ever have $250,000 to spend on a motorcycle
MTT - Leading Turbine Innovation


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, come on now, that's just CRAZY! Who in their right mind would try to sit on top of 420 horses????

Jesus H. Christ. It's lighter than my girl. The other stats I don't know how to wrap my mind around. No compression ratio or anything like that. That shit's crazy.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Oh, come on now, that's just CRAZY! Who in their right mind would try to sit on top of 420 horses????
> 
> Jesus H. Christ. It's lighter than my girl. The other stats I don't know how to wrap my mind around. No compression ratio or anything like that. That shit's crazy.


 
come on now, look where it came from... you're familiar with louisiana... ever been to franklinton??? *(in nice, stereotypical southern drawl)*

"hey Joe... i bet we could take one of the copter engines we work on, flip it upside down, and wrap a motorcycle around it!... that mutha*#@! would go FAST!!" 

i'd love to ride one; but then again im a crazy coonass like the people that make it


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

you can use the search feature if you go into the advanced search page.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 18, 2008)

gogrow said:


> come on now, look where it came from... you're familiar with louisiana... ever been to franklinton??? *(in nice, stereotypical southern drawl)*
> 
> "hey Joe... i bet we could take one of the copter engines we work on, flip it upside down, and wrap a motorcycle around it!... that mutha*#@! would go FAST!!"
> 
> i'd love to ride one; but then again im a crazy coonass like the people that make it


I bet you already knew that New Orleans was site to many builders of ironclads AND some of the first submarines back during the Civil War, too. Yeah, I have an idea. One of my uncles does that to build his "mudboats" (flatbottomed boats with car transmission and a serious propeller), my dad says he's never seen anything like 'em. I think I'll look but not touch.

You left out the perfunctory "Sacre bleu!"


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I bet you already knew that New Orleans was site to many builders of ironclads AND some of the first submarines back during the Civil War, too. Yeah, I have an idea. One of my uncles does that to build his "mudboats" (flatbottomed boats with car transmission and a serious propeller), my dad says he's never seen anything like 'em. I think I'll look but not touch.
> 
> You left out the perfunctory "Sacre bleu!"


swamp buggies are bad ass.... but its like junkyard wars down here; my wife's family (all my neighbors) do all kinds of crazy stuff... one of them has a pickup truck with a tractor rear end bolted on some kind of way so he can go ride in the river


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

nice way to jack a support thread.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry bout that.... feel free to delete my posts from here; had someone asking about the bike and got carried away


----------

